

Show HN: Coinbook – track your crypto holdings across exchanges and wallets - coinbook
http://www.getcoinbook.com/

======
quentin_grimm
Could be just what I'm looking for. I'm currently using a text file which
isn't really ideal. Will you support CSV? And it's free; you don't make money
from our data, right?

